# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  2xVideo: Ostsee (Altenteil, Pelze) und Nordsee

## 2ndreality

Hi,
hier sind 2 Videos...

------ Hinweis der Redaktion ---------------
Frank (2ndreality) hat uns am 6.1.2007 gebeten die Links zu seinen Videos zu entfernen, da diese nicht lnger auf seinem Server liegen.

Gre
Jrgen Schall / Redaktion

----------


## de lange Jan

yeah !

let go minishredding! coole sache

----------


## Unregistriert

Wow,
super gemacht. Hast Du noch mehr Videos? Macht sie anzuschauen.

Weiter so,
Guido

----------


## shifty

Frank, ich fand die Dinger bei macuser.de schon genial und hier natrlich auch ;-)

Macht Laune auf mehr!

----------


## 2ndreality

Jo, danke  :Smile: 

Bin am Kapstadt Video vom letzten Jahr (4 Wochen im Februar) dran, da gibt es dann auch dickere Wellen. Dauert aber noch etwas.

Shifty: Auch Surfer und Macuser  :Smile: 

Frank

----------


## Unregistriert

recht geile aktion aus fehmarn, macht gleich lust auf ne sesson in altenteil...

gru
frank

----------


## Zipfel

Hallo Leute,

super Videos; unbedingt ansehen.

----------


## rage

sehr schn anzusehen!!!

----------


## Unregistriert

Hi,

durch Zufall bin ich auf diese Videos gestoen. Der 2003 er ist wirklich toll. Nicht nur die Fahrer, sondern vor allem der Schnitt, und die Auswahl der Musik.

Wie heist eigentlich der Titel beim Abspann. 

Ach ja, der Abspann. Einfach super. War bestimmt nicht einfach den hinzubekommen.

Also nochmals.

Mein Kompliment.

Gruss

MikkaHB

----------


## Unregistriert

Hey, ich habe mir eben mal die Viedos angeschaut und wollt nur ne kurze Bewertung abgeben.
Also erstmal insgesamt von der Technick und so weiter sehr gut, allerdings gefllt mir das 2003er besser.  Auch die Surfer sind alle gut, wie ich finde(zumindest besser als ich ;-)). Was mir persnlich nicht so gefllt ist die Musikauswahl. Die ist nicht schlecht aber irgendwie htte es passender sein knnen. Mir ist die hauptschlich schon zu chillig/ruhig. Ich finde da htte was mit mehr Gitarre besser gepasst, was abgeht, das betont mehr die Surfaction...so Billy Talent like z.B.
So, vielleicht hats ja geholfen  :Happy: 
Trotzdem nochmmal respekt.
Lg Thomas

----------


## Unregistriert

Hallo,
super Videos.
Knntest mir biiiiitttte jemand den ersten Titel des Musikstcks auf dem 2004er Video nennen.
Ich find den echt stark.
Gre
Toto

----------


## Juppa

Heyho,
versuchs mal mit "Jimmy eat world - Jen"
Da gibts meiner Meinung nach allerdings wesentlich bessere songs von den Jungs(wenn ich ne wertung abgeben darf ;-))

----------


## Unregistriert

Nicht Schlecht anscheinend, in Altenteil!
Aber in BRASILIEN/OSTSEE Schnberger Strand bei Nord-west Wind oder Ostwind kommt kein Spot gegenan!!!! Da msst ihr mal die Kamera laufen lasse dann wird`s noch geiler als die jetzigen Videos!!!

----------

